# Taurs: Are they "real" furries?



## Skyler Fox (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay, so with the tauric scene on the rise, one has to ask themselves "Are they really considered furry?"

The Tauric scene really for me kicked off after reading works by Bernard Doove and other fanfictions (courtesy of fanfiction.net) and other sources, in which centaurs/other taurics are present, and has helped shaped my fursona into what he is seen as today, being a shapeshifting foxtaur.

But the question is, are these really considered furry? By definition of furry, it is "Fans of Anthropomorphic animals", in which case Taurs are not really bi-pedal in any right, but my opion of being a furry is "Fan of any animal with human-like quality" which for me also does include taurs. By way of right, most taurs are based upon the concept of anthro, in which one personifies themselves as the creature of their choosing. Shouldn't that also go for those who portray themselves as tauric?


----------



## Cam (Jan 6, 2011)

Wheres the "taurs arent furries" option


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2011)

the den, bro

also who cares


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2011)

Skyler Fox said:


> Okay, so with the tauric scene on the rise...



Say what?




(The rest of the thread is Den-fodder so w/e)


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jan 6, 2011)

Cam said:


> Wheres the "taurs arent furries" option


 
That would be included with option duo


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, aren't taurs traditionally supposed to be, like, an animal body with the upper half of a human coming out of the neck?

It's like a freaky mix between feral art and anthro art.

And when you though in centipede-esque taurs with a penis between each set of legs it gets really freaky.

(taur-tards are gross)


----------



## Don (Jan 6, 2011)

I find taurs disturbing, and their godawful porn even more so.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 6, 2011)

Does this really need a thread?


I say yes, they are. Other than that statement, I don't really care.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 6, 2011)

IMO: Taurs are more fantasy/mythical creatures, they can be apart of Narnia, they can be apart of Warcraft, but can they be given a chance in the fandom?


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not into taurs myself, so I'm pretty indifferent.


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> IMO: Taurs are more fantasy/mythical creatures, they can be apart of Narnia, they can be apart of Warcraft, but can they be given a chance in the fandom?


 
well considering there are pokÃ©mon furs, why not

again, i don't know why anyone cares about this

i find taurs repulsive but if others disagree then whatever~


----------



## Love! (Jan 6, 2011)

you're asking me what i think of taurs?
i don't.


----------



## Bir (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, they're furries. In my opinion.

But past that, I don't really care.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 6, 2011)

You could make a toaster fursona and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 6, 2011)

Taurs: Because furry anatomy wasn't absurd enough already.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't like it, it's kinda gross to be honest. But I'll choose indifferent since I simply stay away from Taurs. 

Also, those Naga types are a bit strange as well....


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 6, 2011)

Furries consume whatever they can into their fandom. They're furry, but not originally furry, nor are they necessarily all furry.

Taurs are gross, weird, and stupid. I do like some depictions of centaurs though. The centaurs in the Shining Force series were pretty cool, and I really liked how they were depicted there. They look their best decked out in heavy armour.


----------



## FennecHelix (Jan 6, 2011)

anthropomorphism |ËŒanÎ¸rÉ™pÉ™ËˆmÃ´rËŒfizÉ™m|
noun
the attribution of human characteristics or behavior to a god, animal, or object.

characteristic |ËŒkariktÉ™Ëˆristik|
noun
a feature or quality belonging typically to a person, place, or thing and serving to identify it.


Yes. 
(That is if you consider most things anthro to be furry. I personally see furry being anthro+animal)
This argument is completely based on opinions and I've seen many arguments of "are _____ furries".
The whole furry fandom is not based off of a particular work and it is impossible to say if something belongs 100% in a creative group like us.
It's not like we are arguing if wookies are a part of the Star Trek fandom 
We're arguing if an animal-like creature belongs in a fandom that is all about the concept of animals that people create with their own imagination.


----------



## Azure (Jan 6, 2011)

Its only qualified as furry if it has a giant 14 inch cock pistoning in and out of its anus at the speed of light, and is dressed in girly clothing. So if taurs have that, its furry fo sho.


----------



## Milo (Jan 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Its only qualified as furry if it has a giant 14 inch cock pistoning in and out of its anus at the speed of light, and is dressed in girly clothing. So if taurs have that, its furry fo sho.


 
at first I was like "dayum" but then you ruined it with the clothing.

although 14 kinda ruined it too... ewwwww


----------



## Azure (Jan 7, 2011)

Milo said:


> at first I was like "dayum" but then you ruined it with the clothing.
> 
> although 14 kinda ruined it too... ewwwww


There is nothing wrong with girly clothing. 14 inch dicks however, far far too much, I'll take half and feel lucky.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 7, 2011)

Furries are humans. Taurs can't be human, so they can't be furry.

And anthropomorphic animals are not real, so why would taurs be real? 


Taurs exist in the furry fandom in order for people to be "unique". The need to be unique is a human feeling, and making taur characters is not special at all. People thought about your crazy ideas before your lord was born, so suppress the taur concepts you have.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 7, 2011)

Anthropomorphizing=giving something human qualities. 

can it speak? is it intelligent? does it have hair? does it have hands? any human qualities at all? that is an anthropomoric artwork. so sure, they can be furry, why not?


----------



## Bobskunk (Jan 7, 2011)

got a problem with taurs?

how about i slap your shit


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 7, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> got a problem with taurs?
> 
> how about i slap your shit


 
Go on, taur them up bad!


----------



## Kayze (Jan 7, 2011)

Do they have animals parts? Check. Human parts? Check. A blend of the two? Double check.

So... How are they not furries? Mainstream, part of fantasy, or 'over played' aren't a means for whether something is furry or not.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd say I was indifferent, if I wasn't sick and fucking tired of seeing non-taur copyrighted characters taur'd and fucking others of the same. That's just twisted shit.
Centuars themselves are kinda cool, says a mythology fan. They're cool like fauns and satyrs. But random furry 'taurs' are just weird sometimes.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 7, 2011)

The term "real furries" made me laugh a little. It's an oxymoron. This fandom is made up of countless sub-groups, which begs the question: what IS a real furry?


----------



## JadeFire (Jan 7, 2011)

Anthropomorphic-ish bull men. I don't see why not.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the problem, they're just anthro cows?


----------



## Browder (Jan 7, 2011)

Brazen said:


> What's the problem, they're just anthro cows?


 
No. For clarification, they're talking about this.


----------



## JadeFire (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, _cen_taurs. Well, if they have fur, I guess they still count.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jan 7, 2011)

If they're intended to be furry, then they're furry.

Don't see why there needs to be a debate.


----------



## Muat (Jan 7, 2011)

Edit: Say "centaurs" next time.

When I see Taurs I see bovine anthros.


----------



## Machine (Jan 7, 2011)

I have never seen _centaurs _when it comes to furry shit. Just a grotesque fox with three sets of legs on a creepy elongated body.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess they are, but I never cared for taurs myself. Therefore I choose to be indifferent.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 9, 2011)

If ferals with personalities are anthros, then taurs would be, too.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 9, 2011)

Why shouldn't they? Those anime-like humans with cat years made out of hair are considered furries by some, so taurs can be considered as such as well.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing is actually furry. Just things the fandom are fans of. 
Some furries do like taurs. So to those who like them they are furry.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## LindsayPL (Jan 9, 2011)

Why not? At last taurs are other form of anthro animals.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 9, 2011)

Idgaf whether or not taurs are furry. It just depends on the individual in question's sensibilities, I assume.


----------



## Bobskunk (Jan 11, 2011)

taurs are the only real furries


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2011)

facepalm.jpg

Taurs are just creepy.


----------



## Deo (Jan 11, 2011)

Skyler Fox said:


> a shapeshifting foxtaur.


 
I'm not reading any further. You included "shapeshifting" and "fox" into your fursona, it DOES NOT get any more typical furfag than that. Ever. 
God, furries, why do you do this?


Also the taur niche is filled with SuperCreepers (c) who are as the name implies, super creepy. Taurs being a fringe of the fringe fandom called furry seem to collect the most insane and sickfuck furs (sort of like ho the lat dredges of a mop collects the dirt and scum). Taurs in this anaology are the dirt and scum of the furry fandom. Wallow there if you want as all furrydom is sickfuckery, but do know that you're goingdeeper into the toxic spooge than the normal "DarkStalkerMoonFox" or "Foxcocks McLickerdicks".


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I'm not reading any further. You included "shapeshifting" and "fox" into your fursona, it DOES NOT get any more typical furfag than that. Ever.
> God, furries, why do you do this?


 
Because furries.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 12, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> it DOES NOT get any more typical furfag than that. Ever.


 
Your post is an example of a more typical furfag.
Furfag.


----------



## LindsayPL (Jan 13, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> taurs are the only real furries


 
I'm not sure I understood you good, but taurs aren't only real furries. Anthro characters are furries too. Only I'm not sure with things like werewolfs, Neko, Ushimimi etc.


----------



## Subrosa (Jan 13, 2011)

They don't have to be bipedal to be considered anthropomorphic.


----------



## Vizza (Jan 14, 2011)

Its a person.. Pretending to be an animal-esque creature with fur. Sounds pretty furry to me


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 15, 2011)

if taurs are creepy I don't see how they're creepier than the typical furry
it's like saying bees are creepy while spiders aren't


----------



## QueueTea (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with Kayze.



Kayze said:


> Do they have animals parts? Check. Human parts? Check. A blend of the two? Double check.
> 
> So... How are they not furries? Mainstream, part of fantasy, or 'over played' aren't a means for whether something is furry or not.


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

Taurs are not furries on their own just like Bugs Bunny isn't. If the creator intended for the character to be furry, then it's furry. 

That was really hard to figure out.


----------



## Arc (Jan 15, 2011)

I just barely care enough to tell you how stupid this thread is. (option C)


----------



## Ziya (Jan 15, 2011)

Skyler Fox said:


> Okay, so with the tauric scene on the rise, one has to ask themselves "Are they really considered furry?"
> 
> The Tauric scene really for me kicked off after reading works by Bernard Doove and other fanfictions (courtesy of fanfiction.net) and other sources, in which centaurs/other taurics are present, and has helped shaped my fursona into what he is seen as today, being a shapeshifting foxtaur.
> 
> But the question is, are these really considered furry? By definition of furry, it is "Fans of Anthropomorphic animals", in which case Taurs are not really bi-pedal in any right, but my opion of being a furry is "Fan of any animal with human-like quality" which for me also does include taurs. By way of right, most taurs are based upon the concept of anthro, in which one personifies themselves as the creature of their choosing. Shouldn't that also go for those who portray themselves as tauric?



Taurs originally refers to centaurs, half human, half horse creatures of myth. That in itself is anthropomorphism. It's not about being bipedal, but more or less being sentient that makes something anthro. Technically you could call a talking, thinking lamp anthro.


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 16, 2011)

They're animals with human characteristics, AKA athropomorphic. That's furry. Why wouldn't they be furries?


----------



## Willow (Jan 16, 2011)

Roxichu said:


> They're animals with human characteristics, AKA athropomorphic. That's furry. Why wouldn't they be furries?


 Because they're not furry until the creator says they're furry.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 16, 2011)

Willow said:


> Taurs are not furries on their own just like Bugs Bunny isn't. If the creator intended for the character to be furry, then it's furry.
> 
> That was really hard to figure out.


 
Bugs Bunny isn't a furry?  What?



> Because they're not furry until the creator says they're furry.



lol since when does that make a furry a furry?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 16, 2011)

Willow said:


> Because they're not furry until the creator says they're furry.


 
Go tell 4chan that.


----------

